# تحذير شديد جداً .. لاتستخدم المتصفح الجديد من جوجل



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

تحذير شديد جداً .. لاتستخدم المتصفح الجديد من جوجل المسمى جوجل كروم

غير ناضج, فضولي وجوعه عتيق في إلتهام معلوماتك الشخصيّة
: ألمانيا تحذّر من استخدام غوغل كروم وتدعو المستخدمين الى اليقظة الشديدة 

نقلت اليوم ( در شبيغل أون لاين ) تقريرا مرعبا لكل مستخدمي تطبيقات غوغل. فقد حذّر المكتب الإتحادي الألماني لأمن المعلومات التقنية المواطنين من خطر تركيب واستخدام النسخة الكرومية من غوغل بروزرز. وكان مسؤول أمن حماية المعلومات ماتياس غيرتنر قد أبلغ صحيفة ( برلينر تسايتونغ) : 

غوغل كروم لا ينبغي لعوام الناس ان يستخدموها. أمّا الأسباب فكثيرة, أوّلها, أن هذا البروزر ما زال في طور المراقبة فنسخته تحمل الر قم (0.2) أي أنه أنزل الى الأسواق على عجل بسبب المزاحمة بين غوغل ومنافسيها. ثانيا, يعمل هذا البروزر بأسلوب (بيتا) وهو اسلوب سهل ولكنّه مفتوح ويمكن الولوج إليه من مهاجم يقوم بتسيير جهازك عن بعد والعبث بمحتوياته. 

أضاف غيرتنر, لقد قام مصمموا برنامج غوغل كروم بإدخال برتوكول يقوم بنقل كل التفاصيل الكبيرة منها والصغيرة لحركة المستخدم بحجة ان ذلك هو ( كراش بروتوكول) وتزعم غوغل انها بذلك تريد إحصاء تلك الأخطاء المحتملة ليتم تلافيها في النسخة المستقبلية. غيرتنر الذي شعر بطعم مرير مريب جراء ذلك الزعم حسب تعبيره, مضى يقول: لقد اتفقنا كخبراء أمن حماية إتحاديين أن غوغل كروم سهل الإستخدام ولكن ماذا عن جمع المعلومات التي يتم تصديرها فورا الى (السيرفر ) الحاسوب الأم في كاليفورنيا؟؟ 

الشيء المخيف أيضا ان غوغل كروم لا يتوقف عن التواصل مع السيرفر ولا يغطي معلوماتك وهويّتك الإلكترونية فحسب, وإنما يقوم بنسخ ونقل وحفظ كل المصطلحات التي كتبتها أو لقّمتها لآلة البحث حتى قبل ان تضغط على كلمة (إبحث). وبالتالي كل ما فكّرت فيه وبحثت عنه وكتبت حوله بل أن كلّ ما كنت تفكر بالبحث عنه صار معلوما ومخزّنا في كليفورنيا. 

يقول ماتياس غيرتنر مسؤول أمن حماية المعلومات بالمكتب 

الإتحادي الألماني لأمن المعلومات التقنية :

بعد أن زادت شكوكي قمت بتقييد حركة مكوّنات وتطبيقات غوغل في جهازي. ثم دخلت الى صفحة (بي سي إي) وهو ملخص عبارة ( المكتب الإتحادي لأمن المعلومات الإلكترونية) وهناك قرأت تقريرا مخيفا عن تجاوزات غوغل عبر برنامجها ذاك حيث يقوم بنسخ كامل البيانات الشخصية دون شور ولا دستور ثم نقلها الى الأرشيف في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. 



( انتهى الخبر)



هنا تجدر الإشارة الى ان غوغل يحاول منذ مدّة عبر استخداماته ومنه ( غوغل باكت) التي تشتمل على كل شيء تقريبا من بروزر الى نظام حماية ومقاومة للفيروسات الى برنامج تطبيقات للصور وغيره الدخول الى الأجهزة الشخصية والتحكم فيها. وقد لاحظت سابقا أن تطبيقات غوغل تصول وتجول عبر جهازي الشخصي دون طلب الإذن كما هو مفترض. فالمفروض عادة أن يفتح شباك نظام الحماية على الشاشة لديّ ويسألني: هل تريد تمرير هذا التطبيق؟؟ و يبقى لي القرار كمستخدم أن أضغط على (نعم) أو ( لا)

خاص بـــــ:download:ــــ
جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 
فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_*ميرسي على التحذير يا باشا 
ممكن استفسار 
انا بستخدم الجوجل العادى 
في مشكله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ميرسي يا مان 
وربنا يباكك​*_


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" على التحذير اخي كوكو
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي علي التحذير المهم 


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي التحذير يا كوكو*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> _*ميرسي على التحذير يا باشا ​*_
> _*ممكن استفسار *_
> _*انا بستخدم الجوجل العادى *_
> _*في مشكله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_
> ...


بالنسبه للبحث عادى 
لاكن المتصفح الخاص بجوجل ده فيه مشاكل كتير وده الالى بحذر منه 
مرسىىىىى على مروورك يا بنت الملك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *شكرا" على التحذير اخي كوكو*​
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


 
مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا كليم  
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي علي التحذير المهم ​*
> 
> 
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا مايكل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي التحذير يا كوكو*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا ميرو 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكراً على التحذير
أمر مهم بالفعل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا صوت صارخ 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (2 أكتوبر 2008)

انا معنديش فكرة عن البرنامج لا كن انا متشكر وربنا يبارك اعمالك


----------



## Ferrari (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً لك يا كوكو مان على التحذير

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا فيرى 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

nagi-faraaoon قال:


> انا معنديش فكرة عن البرنامج لا كن انا متشكر وربنا يبارك اعمالك


 

مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## totty (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*ياااااااه لليه كده

دا انا منزلتوش غير لما قالوا حلو وأمن وسريع

بس لا خلالالالاص ملوش لزوم مش ناقصه اصلا

حذفته خلالالالاص

ميرسى للتنبيه يا كوكو*​


----------



## استفانوس (3 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكرك حبيبي
وربنا يبارك خدمتك وحرصا على اخوتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *ياااااااه لليه كده*​
> 
> 
> *دا انا منزلتوش غير لما قالوا حلو وأمن وسريع*​
> ...


طيب كويس انى التنبيه جه فى وقته 
نشكر ربنا 
مرسىىىىىى على مرووووورك يا توتى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

استفانوس قال:


> اشكرك حبيبي
> وربنا يبارك خدمتك وحرصا على اخوتك


 
مرسىىىىى على  مروورك يا استفانوس 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## mr.hima (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً على التحذير .... انا اول مرة سمع عن متصفح جوجل دة على ايدك يا باشا ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا كوكو ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا خاطى ونادم
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## صوت الرب (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا كثير على التحذير
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
على التحذير يا كوكو
انا كنت بستعمله بس مسحته خالص دلوقتى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> شكرا كثير على التحذير
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


 

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا صوت الرب  
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​
> على التحذير يا كوكو
> انا كنت بستعمله بس مسحته خالص دلوقتى
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 

نشكر ربنا 
مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا سويتى  
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي على التحذير يا باشا
ممكن استفسار
انا بستخدم الجوجل العادى
في مشكله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ميرسي يا مان
وربنا يباكك


----------



## الانبا ونس (12 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً على التحذير


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> ميرسي على التحذير يا باشا
> ممكن استفسار
> انا بستخدم الجوجل العادى
> في مشكله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


 

بالنسبه للبحث على جوجل مافيش اى مشاكل 
مرسىىىىى على مروورك يا موفى 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> شكراً على التحذير


 

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا الانبا ونس 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## medo_2mg (21 أكتوبر 2008)

thaxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا ميدو 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## just member (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا كيرو*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا جوجو  
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي تعبك 
مش هتحل علي جوجل خالص


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىى على مروورك يا لوقا 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------

